# Should I renew my Webroot subscription with Geek Squad?



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

Last year, I subscribed to a one-year tech plan with Geek Squad (Best Buy), because a hacker had remotedly invaded my computer and I was warned not to shut it down. I needed immediate help. I contacted Geek Squad, and they cleared everything up. They also uninstalled my Avast and installed Webroot. I am satisfied knowing that I have this service, and as far as I know, things have run smoothly. I have now been notified that my subscription will expire within a couple of weeks, and the cost for tech support and Webroot will be $150. Should I renew my subscription. It seems expensive, and I'm not sure if it's the best option for me.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That does seem expensive and Geek Squad doesn't really have a good reputation. Webroot products by themselves are considerably cheaper, which exact Webroot product do you have? That price must include some kind of service.

Webroot products: http://www.webroot.com/ca/en/home/


----------



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

Triple6 said:


> That does seem expensive and Geek Squad doesn't really have a good reputation. Webroot products by themselves are considerably cheaper, which exact Webroot product do you have? That price must include some kind of service.
> 
> Webroot products: http://www.webroot.com/ca/en/home/


The product is Internet Security Webroot Secure Anywhere for PC, Mac and Mobile. I only have my PC. When Geek Squad serviced my computer last May, after I was remotely hacked, they did a data backup. That was excellent.
The renewal, as it appears to me, will include a year of tech support if I have new issues as well as the Webroot Secure Anywhere. It does seem expensive, but I do want a good internet security.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Best security is being cautious. I personally and neither do any of my friends pay for any security software and just use basic free antivirus(MSE) and never get viruses, any serious malware, or get "hacked". And for those malware cases, such as toolbars or some pop-ups usually a quick scan with the free Malwarebytes does the trick for them.

Webroot Internet Security is $20 to $50 online so they rest is for BestBuy, pretty much like paying insurance in case you have a problem and not all things are covered by it.

So personally I wouldn't recommend it but I know others will and require an extensive internet security suite.

Seems it gets good review from here: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2470404,00.asp
But as they say not many reviews of it aside from that.


----------



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

I only have my PC, nothing else that need security that I'm aware of. It would appear that the $20 Webroot software should cover my needs, and that I can allow my Geek Squad tech support and their Webroot installation to expire. It would certainly save me some money. I would hope that by letting the tech support expire, that the data backup that Geek Squad wrote into my computer will not be compromised in any way. It contains all of my computer files, and it continues to keep everything up to date, and I certainly don't want to lose it. I'm not all that computer savvy, and I wouldn't want to take any chances.


----------



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

You had commented that you use a free antivirus, MSE. When I had first signed up for Avast, it was free, but within a year or so, they began charging me for it. Can you shed any light on MSE, and if you think it would work well for me. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There's a free version of Avast as well and it's free forever, I have several clients using it for years, you probably signed up for the paid product through one of their ads in their program as they do advertise it. Avast seems to do better in testing than MSE, I prefer MSE because there are no nags and has a minimal impact on the system.

How did they do they backup? Does it backup to an external hard drive or the cloud? What software did they use?


----------



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

I didn't know there was still a free Avast. I certainly thought mine was free in the beginning, so I was disappointed that the cost continued to rise. As far as Geek Squad's backup, I don't know the answer to your questions, but I will see if I can find out. The shortcut icon is on my desktop, which is very easy and convenient. There is no external hard drive. 
I truly appreciate your continuing to help me.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You need to know how the backup works, without knowing how it works and where it's stored and how often it's created/updated it may be completely worthless or even non-existent.


----------



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry it's taken so long to get back to you. I talked with a Geek Squad customer rep, and was told that the data backup on my computer is mine, I paid for it a year ago when I had work done. However, I have copied all of my files to a flash drive as well as DVDs, so I shouldn't lose anything in the event that my data backup disappears when my Geek Squad tech plan subscription is not renewed. 
I do have another question. I am running Windows 10. Am I correct that, with Windows 10, I don't need another anti-virus program, because Windows 10 includes its own anti-virus software.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes, Windows 10 comes with Windows Defender antivirus. However, whether you should rely on it depends on the person. If you are very careful when you use your computer: don't open email attachments from strangers, don't download programs very much, don't do bittorrent to pirate software. Then it is suitable. Windows Defender only provides very minimal protection. However, if you have teenagers who also use the computer, then it is best to go buy Kaspersky or BitDefender (as an example) because they offer better protection.


----------



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

Thank you very much for your help. From the information you have given me, I wouldn't want to depend on Windows Defender as my antivirus. From what was mentioned earlier in this thread, perhaps Avast (the free version) would be appropriate for my needs. I had Avast for several years, but it began to get very costly. However, if there is actually a free version, could you let me know how I should proceed to apply for that?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Simply download it from their website: https://www.avast.com/en-ca/lp-ppc-win-02c?device=c&gclid=COa9seeOzcwCFRCOaQodytEHKA

You'll need to uninstall your current version of Avast before installing the new free version.


----------



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

Thank you. Almost a year ago, Geek Squad uninstalled my Avast and installed Webroot, which will expire in about a week. Am I correct in assuming that I can uninstall Webroot and then install Avast from the website you supplied?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Tinlizzie (Jul 29, 2005)

Thank you so very much for help.


----------

